# Electrode Selection



## tifaonline (30 أغسطس 2013)

هل يوجد كتب أو مراجع جاهزة لاختيار الكترودات أو أسلاك اللحام لمعظم المواد ؟


----------



## gjaby (3 أكتوبر 2013)

اكتب بس "electrode selection" في جوجل .. هتلاقي حاجات كتير.


----------



## emaf (20 مايو 2018)

يمكن ان تبحث فى كتاب API 582 guide for welding سوف تجد جداول لاختيار سلك اللحم المناسب


----------



## ahmed morsi (22 يونيو 2018)

لاختيار اسلاك اللحام للخامات عندك مواصفات الامريكية aws a5 الخاصة بمواصفات اسلاك اللحام بالاضافة لكتالوجات اسلاك اللحام


----------



## tifaonline (7 يوليو 2018)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

